# Chievo-Milan 0-1



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

Chievo-Milan, 11ª giornata di ritorno del campionato serie A 2012/2013, partita in programma sabato 30 marzo 2013 presso lo stadio Bentegodi di Verona alle ore 18.30.

Di seguito, tutto sulla partita: probabili formazioni, formazioni ufficiali, arbitro, biglietti e video di Milan e Chievo, commenti in tempo reale, in diretta, durante il match, il dopo la partita e come sempre le vostre pagelle.

QUI l'evento nel nostro calendario.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Avremo due settimane per recuperare le energie prima del tour de force che vedrà Chievo, Fiorentina, Napoli, Juve e Catania tutte di fila. Speriamo in un passo falso della Lazio stasera dato che non siamo riusciti ad allungare sulla Fiorentina e accorciare sul Napoli. Nel prossimo mese si deciderà tutto.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Il Chievo ha vinto ed è oramai salvo e quindi speriamo giochino tranquilli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Avremo due settimane per recuperare le energie prima del tour de force che vedrà Chievo, Fiorentina, Napoli, Juve e Catania tutte di fila. Speriamo in un passo falso della Lazio stasera dato che non siamo riusciti ad allungare sulla Fiorentina e accorciare sul Napoli. Nel prossimo mese si deciderà tutto.



Concordo, le prossime gare sono decisive, fondamentale sarà vincere contro Fiorentina e Napoli per la champions, la Juve come va va non importa, col Catania in casa possiamo vincere.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (17 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Concordo, le prossime gare sono decisive, fondamentale sarà vincere contro Fiorentina e Napoli per la champions, la Juve come va va non importa, col Catania in casa possiamo vincere.



contro la fiorentina credo sarà importante non perdere piu' che altro,a firenze sarà dura uscire coi 3 punti.E' il match in casa col napoli che dovremo vincere a tutti i costi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Concordo, le prossime gare sono decisive, fondamentale sarà vincere contro Fiorentina e Napoli per la champions, la Juve come va va non importa, col Catania in casa possiamo vincere.


Io accetto di perdere punti soltanto con la Juventus, al massimo col Catania, per il resto voglio tutte vittorie


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io accetto di perdere punti soltanto con la Juventus, al massimo col Catania, per il resto voglio tutte vittorie


Certo se le vincessimo tutte. Roba da elicotteri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo se le vincessimo tutte. Roba da elicotteri


Roba da grigliate epocali


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Concordo, le prossime gare sono decisive, fondamentale sarà vincere contro Fiorentina e Napoli per la champions, la Juve come va va non importa, col Catania in casa possiamo vincere.



Con la Viola andrebbe bene anche un pari.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Non le possiamo vincere tutte.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non le possiamo vincere tutte.



Il Chievo è salvo oramai,questa è da vincere senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2013)

come avete giustamente detto ci aspettano 5 partite difficili...dobbiamo ricominciare bene è troppo importante


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Spero che Paloschi non segnerà contro noi  La vittoria contro il Chievo è obbligatorio. Vincere contro il Napoli sarà ancora più importante in caso d'uguaglianza alla fine della stagione. La partita più difficile sarà contro la Fiorentina a Firenze. Non è impossible vincere, ma molto duro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Roba da grigliate epocali



Facciamo da te nella bella Napoli?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Facciamo da te nella bella Napoli?


Ca tenimme 'o mare e 'o sole


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ca tenimme 'o mare e 'o sole



e le cchiù belle guaglione 'e tutt' italia?


----------



## vota DC (17 Marzo 2013)

Prevedo parecchi gol da entrambe le parti. Non usate i portieri di Milan e Chievo, usate i loro attaccanti. Se la previsione non si avvera allora il campionato va annullato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Marzo 2013)

Da vincere per forza visto che dopo se non sbaglio abbiamo Juventus, Fiorentina e Catania una dietro l'altra.
Certo che se riuscissimo a strappare i 3 punti in qualsiasi modo col Chievo e fare 5 punti tra Juve, Fiorentina e Catania sarebbe oro.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Da vincere per forza visto che dopo se non sbaglio abbiamo Juventus, Fiorentina e Catania una dietro l'altra.
> Certo che se riuscissimo a strappare i 3 punti in qualsiasi modo col Chievo e fare 5 punti tra Juve, Fiorentina e Catania sarebbe oro.



Dopo il Chievo abbiamo Fiorentina, Napoli, Juventus e Catania. Napoli e Catania a Milano.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dopo il Chievo abbiamo Fiorentina, Napoli, Juventus e Catania. Napoli e Catania a Milano.



Blu tu che sei il più ottimista, che facciamo in queste partite?


----------



## Blu71 (18 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Blu tu che sei il più ottimista, che facciamo in queste partite?




Darren, se vogliamo il secondo posto, nelle prossime 5 partite dobbiamo fare almeno 10 punti (di cui naturalmente 3 battendo il Napoli).


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Marzo 2013)

Vincere è fondamentale ( tanto per cambiare ), ma questa volta è ancora più importante perché poi arriva un filotto di partite complicate e arrivarci con la possibilità di avere un certo margine di errore ci permetterebbe di giocare con più serenità!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> e le cchiù belle guaglione 'e tutt' italia?


Ce magnamme 'na bella pizza!


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ce magnamme 'na bella pizza!



Mi togli una curiosità? E' Ronaldinho nella foto?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Marzo 2013)

Bisogna arrivare alla partita di Firenze con almeno 4 punti di vantaggio sui viola.
Altrimenti sarà una partita infernale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Marzo 2013)

Dobbiamo vincere per tenere le distanze dalla fiorentina prima dello scontro diretto


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Marzo 2013)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Vincere è fondamentale ( tanto per cambiare ), ma questa volta è ancora più importante perché poi arriva un filotto di partite complicate e arrivarci con la possibilità di avere un certo margine di errore ci permetterebbe di giocare con più serenità!



anche se noi quando possiamo giocare con serenità siamo bravissimi a complicarci la vita


----------



## cedgenin (18 Marzo 2013)

Fino alla fine della stagione, 9 partite, 9 finale che dobbiamo assolutamente vincere. Forza Milan


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Marzo 2013)

L'importante è che non giochi la sciagura Constant


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'importante è che non giochi la sciagura Constant


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Ma che dici, voglio i doppi passi e cross perfetti di Abate 

Oltre alla sua fantastica attenzione difensiva, l'unico giocatore a non essere mai stato saltato da Milito


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma che dici, voglio i doppi passi e cross perfetti di Abate
> 
> Oltre alla sua fantastica attenzione difensiva, l'unico giocatore a non essere mai stato saltato da Milito



Abate pennella i cross meglio di chiunque altro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi togli una curiosità? E' Ronaldinho nella foto?


Non si capisce ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non si capisce ?



Volevo esserne sicuro


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Marzo 2013)

Se sta bene basterà Balo per questa partita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Volevo esserne sicuro


Tarner, pls


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tarner, pls



Leucippo per cortesia!


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'importante è che non giochi la sciagura Constant


----------



## DennyJersey (19 Marzo 2013)

Giusto, niente Constant e dentro Antonietta con la cresta!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Marzo 2013)

Abbiati
De Sciglio Mexes Zapata Constant
Flamini Montolivo Boateng
Niang Balotelli El Sharaawy
Non altri...


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> De Sciglio Mexes Zapata Constant
> Flamini Montolivo Boateng
> Niang Balotelli El Sharaawy
> Non altri...


Piu o meno quella che farei io, anche se secondo me sarebbe l'ora di lanciare Zaccardo titolare al posto di Zappata.


Sarebbe bello avere anche Sulley in campo per il seppur buono Flamini, avremmo un po' di qualità in più


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2013)

Io proporrei Binho e Yepes......


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Piu o meno quella che farei io, anche se secondo me sarebbe l'ora di lanciare Zaccardo titolare al posto di Zappata.
> 
> 
> Sarebbe bello avere anche Sulley in campo per il seppur buono Flamini, avremmo un po' di qualità in più


Flamini a differenza di Muntari vive un buon periodo di forma e per quanto riguarda la difesa Mexes-Zapata è la coppia di cui mi fido di più.


----------



## Frikez (19 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> De Sciglio Mexes Zapata Constant
> Flamini Montolivo Boateng
> Niang Balotelli El Sharaawy
> Non altri...



3 punte più Boateng in trasferta..sicuro 



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io proporrei Binho e Yepes......



Fixed

Elsha è stanco, diamo fiducia al brasiliano e all'ex di turno


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Piu o meno quella che farei io, anche se secondo me sarebbe l'ora di lanciare Zaccardo titolare al posto di Zappata.
> 
> 
> Sarebbe bello avere anche Sulley in campo per il seppur buono Flamini, avremmo un po' di qualità in più



preferisco zapata, è l'unico centrale veloce che abbiamo


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> preferisco zapata, è l'unico centrale veloce che abbiamo



Quale formazione vorresti Dinho?


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quale formazione vorresti Dinho?



boa a centrocampo con muntari e montolivo e tridente, visto che binho non lo fa giocare mai, niang balo elsha, in difesa de sciglio a destra e costant a sinistra


----------



## Djici (19 Marzo 2013)

troppo presto per dire quello che e meglio... vediamo come escono i nostri delle amichevoli


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> boa a centrocampo con muntari e montolivo e tridente, visto che binho non lo fa giocare mai, niang balo elsha, in difesa de sciglio a destra e costant a sinistra


Muntari è fuori forma e va pure a fare l'amichevole in Sudan, meglio non giochi.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Muntari è fuori forma e va pure a fare l'amichevole in Sudan, meglio non giochi.



Beh rientra il 23.


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Marzo 2013)

ma i colombiani quando rientrano?


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Flamini a differenza di Muntari vive un buon periodo di forma e per quanto riguarda la difesa Mexes-Zapata è la coppia di cui mi fido di più.



Ci sta, di Muntari poi non sapevo ancora della convocazione.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> preferisco zapata, è l'unico centrale veloce che abbiamo



Beh atleticamente Mexes non è messo male dai, non è quello di un anno fa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Marzo 2013)

Dobbiamo tenere a riposo almeno dall'inizio i diffidati soprattutto il faraone che sembra un po nervoso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;149971 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo tenere a riposo almeno dall'inizio i diffidati soprattutto il faraone che sembra un po nervoso.



penso che sia el shaarawy che balotelli non scendano in campo contro malta, per cui dentro tutti e 2 IMHO  rientrerà anche pazzini col chievo, o almeno dovrebbe


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Marzo 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> penso che sia el shaarawy che balotelli non scendano in campo contro malta, per cui dentro tutti e 2 IMHO  rientrerà anche pazzini col chievo, o almeno dovrebbe



Balotelli se non erro non e diffidato, il Faraone si, meglio tenerlo a riposo non vorrei rischiare di non averlo contro la fiorentina.


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Marzo 2013)

Con Balo passa la paura 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> penso che sia el shaarawy che balotelli non scendano in campo contro malta, per cui dentro tutti e 2 IMHO  rientrerà anche pazzini col chievo, o almeno dovrebbe



Elsha sarà sicuro titolare contro Malta dato che domani sera partirà dalla panchina per fare spazio ad Osvaldo.

Pazzini torna per il Chievo, ma come detto dalla Gazza partirà dalla panchina.

Questa partita è importantissima, è il croce via, bisogna schierare la formazione migliore, anche se spero che il Chievo che è già salvo non rompa le balle.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2013)

il Faraone diffidato?? speriamo che non fa cavolate, perchè non è da lui


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Marzo 2013)

el shaarawy sono più di 4 mesi che è diffidato...avrebbe dovuto farsi ammonire domenica col palermo...adesso abbiamo un filotto di partite importantissime ed il suo apporto è fondamentale


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> el shaarawy sono più di 4 mesi che è diffidato...avrebbe dovuto farsi ammonire domenica col palermo...adesso abbiamo un filotto di partite importantissime ed il suo apporto è fondamentale


Maledizione vero! 

Se salta una tra fiore, napoli e riube è finita


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Marzo 2013)

ma che palle la nazionale. 
noia mortale


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Maledizione vero!
> 
> Se salta una tra fiore, napoli e riube è finita



Maddai Tifo'o,ma quale finita.è vero che fa sempre un lavoro oscuro importante,ma da Gennaio ha fatto solo 2 gol in campionato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Maddai Tifo'o,ma quale finita.è vero che fa sempre un lavoro oscuro importante,ma da Gennaio ha fatto solo 2 gol in campionato.



ma che significa??ma voi il rendimento di un giocatore lo calcolate solo dai gol?? elsha è fondamentale per noi


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma che significa??ma voi il rendimento di un giocatore lo calcolate solo dai gol?? elsha è fondamentale per noi



Io non ho detto il contrario,infatti il suo lavoro oscuro è importante,ma dire che senza di lui è finita mi sembra esagerato.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Marzo 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma che significa??ma voi il rendimento di un giocatore lo calcolate solo dai gol?? elsha è fondamentale per noi



a prescindere dai pochi gol segnati da gennaio in poi rispetto alla prima parte di campionato mi sembra evidente che il suo rendimento sia parecchio calato come è ovvio che fosse..diciamo che mentre una sua assenza qualche mese fa sarebbe stata un macigno,ora possiamo anche permettercelo...le alternative davanti non ci mancano di certo


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Marzo 2013)

Sono talmente abituata che si gioca tutte le settimane che leggevo poco fa Pazzini a parte e faccio, pensavo di recuperarlo per domenica:S poi faccio aspetta ma c'è la sosta  manca ancora piu di una settimana quindi credo che quasi sicuramente recupera.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2013)

Dai che la decide Villone,il figliol prodigo


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi il lavoro che fa Stephan è enorme. Non ci fosse lui a fare almeno 2/3 diagonali a partita, non so dove saremmo.


----------



## Tobi (22 Marzo 2013)

Nel 2018 se i nostri mantengono le aspettative avremo una nazionale con

De Sciglio Abate *Cristante Saponara *Balotelli El Sharaawy Montolivo *Joriginho Petagna*..
prendessimo Ogbonna e un portiere potenzialmente potremmo mandare la titolare del Milan nel 2018.

Sempre SE mantengono le aspettative quelli in neretto e che gli altri siano ancora integri e giocatori del milan


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Marzo 2013)

Ci vuole il gol dell'ex.


----------



## Hammer (23 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Nel 2018 se i nostri mantengono le aspettative avremo una nazionale con
> 
> De Sciglio Abate *Cristante Saponara *Balotelli El Sharaawy Montolivo *Joriginho Petagna*..
> prendessimo Ogbonna e un portiere potenzialmente potremmo mandare la titolare del Milan nel 2018.



Dimentichi che Montolivo avrà 33 anni ^^


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Nel 2018 se i nostri mantengono le aspettative avremo una nazionale con
> 
> De Sciglio Abate *Cristante Saponara *Balotelli El Sharaawy Montolivo *Joriginho Petagna*..
> prendessimo Ogbonna e un portiere potenzialmente potremmo mandare la titolare del Milan nel 2018.
> ...



lol 11 precisi...è praticamente un sogno


----------



## Tobi (24 Marzo 2013)

a sensazione dico che il prossimo mondiale che l'italia vincerà, avrà molto rossonero


----------



## The Ripper (26 Marzo 2013)

ostica. vediamo come ritorniamo dopo la pausa che teoricamente ci deve aver fatto bene


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Nel 2018 se i nostri mantengono le aspettative avremo una nazionale con
> 
> De Sciglio Abate *Cristante Saponara *Balotelli El Sharaawy Montolivo *Joriginho Petagna*..
> prendessimo Ogbonna e un portiere potenzialmente potremmo mandare la titolare del Milan nel 2018.
> ...



Per dire, Abate a gennaio non era praticamente più del Milan.

Chissà che succederà tra 5 annio, magari abbiamo cambiato proprietà (probabile) e compreremo tutti giocatoroni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Marzo 2013)

Asfaltiamoli, quindi puntiamo dritto sui viola, li dobbiamo ricacciare indietro.


----------



## Frikez (26 Marzo 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Chissà che succederà tra 5 annio, magari abbiamo cambiato proprietà (probabile) e compreremo tutti giocatoroni.



Magari Silvio ci avrà fatto fallire e ripartiremo dalla Lega Pro


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Magari Silvio ci avrà fatto fallire e ripartiremo dalla Lega Pro



Questa la vedo improbabile... con la nostra ferrea politica del pareggio di bilancio...


----------



## Frikez (26 Marzo 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questa la vedo improbabile... con la nostra ferrea politica del pareggio di bilancio...



Non è il pareggio di bilancio il problema più importante, ma quella dozzina di processi a carico del nostro Bresidente


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Marzo 2013)

Se tutto va bene sarò al Bentegodi, dai Milan, che voglia, maledette pause.


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Marzo 2013)

Non dovevo andare e invece ho appena preso il biglietto!!dai ragazzi!!la vittoria dev'essere per claudio lippi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

e ora torna il Milan...menomale che è alle 18.30


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e ora torna il Milan...menomale che è alle 18.30



Menomale un tubo!!alle 15 sarebbe stato molto meglio!cosi prima delle 23 non si riesce ad arrivare a casa dalla gita a verona


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Menomale un tubo!!alle 15 sarebbe stato molto meglio!cosi prima delle 23 non si riesce ad arrivare a casa dalla gita a verona



ahahah per te, se era alle 15 dovevo litigare con mia sorella che vuole vedere la Roma e mio padre che vuole vede la Lazio
così me la vedo tranquillo alle 18.30


----------



## peppe75 (27 Marzo 2013)

Forza rossoneri facciamo un bel regalo ad un tifoso che sarebbe stato il primo ad arrivare allo stadio...a fare le sue consuete interviste...a rallegrare tutta la truppa rossonera.....il grande Claudio...che riposi in pace e da lassù ci guidi...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Forza rossoneri facciamo un bel regalo ad un tifoso che sarebbe stato il primo ad arrivare allo stadio...a fare le sue consuete interviste...a rallegrare tutta la truppa rossonera.....il grande Claudio...che riposi in pace e da lassù ci guidi...


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Marzo 2013)

Vincere per dare continuità e per mantenere la fiorentina a distanza in vista dello scontro diretto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Marzo 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Forza rossoneri facciamo un bel regalo ad un tifoso che sarebbe stato il primo ad arrivare allo stadio...a fare le sue consuete interviste...a rallegrare tutta la truppa rossonera.....il grande Claudio...che riposi in pace e da lassù ci guidi...


.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Marzo 2013)

Odio questo orario  ma non potevano giocarla alle 15 no eh


----------



## DannySa (27 Marzo 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Forza rossoneri facciamo un bel regalo ad un tifoso che sarebbe stato il primo ad arrivare allo stadio...a fare le sue consuete interviste...a rallegrare tutta la truppa rossonera.....il grande Claudio...che riposi in pace e da lassù ci guidi...



Come non quotare


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Menomale un tubo!!alle 15 sarebbe stato molto meglio!cosi prima delle 23 non si riesce ad arrivare a casa dalla gita a verona



Meglio, è sabato sera e la festa continua


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Meglio, è sabato sera e la festa continua



Speriamo che continui


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Marzo 2013)

Se non si vince mi arrabbio


----------



## sheva90 (29 Marzo 2013)

Vinciamo per Claudio.


----------



## rossovero (29 Marzo 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Vinciamo per Claudio.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2013)

*Boateng verso il forfait. Lavora in palestra ma difficilmente verrà convocato*


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Marzo 2013)

*I convocati del Milan*:​
Out Zapata,Pazzini e Boateng



Abbiati, Amelia, Gabriel, 

Abate, Antonini, Bonera, De Sciglio, Mexes, Salamon, Yepes, Zaccardo, 

Ambrosini, Constant, Flamini, Montolivo, Muntari, Nocerino, Traorè, 

Balotelli, Bojan, El Shaarawy, Niang, Robinho


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Marzo 2013)

Dai acciuga lancia Zaccardone


----------



## Snake (29 Marzo 2013)

che orario del *****


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Marzo 2013)

Boateng non convocato e Niang ha l'influenza.
Chi gioca a destra?


----------



## Principe (29 Marzo 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Boateng non convocato e Niang ha l'influenza.
> Chi gioca a destra?



Niang ha avuto l'influenza e' 2 giorni che sta bene e si allena perciò se nn gioca e' scelta tecnica


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2013)

La conferenza stampa di Allegri -----) http://www.milanworld.net/la-conferenza-stampa-di-allegri-pre-chievo-milan-vt5515.html#post155078


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Marzo 2013)

La formazza dovrebbe essere questa:
*Abbiati
Abate-Bonera-Mexes-De sciglio
Flamini-Monto-Muntari
Binho-Balo-Elsha*


considerando l'influenza di Niang,che dovrebbe andare al max in panchina.


----------



## peppe75 (29 Marzo 2013)

avete sentito le dichiarazioni di Corini...dice che vorrebbe riservarci lo stesso trattamento dato al Napoli....(2-0)!
vedremo...vedremo....


----------



## Frikez (29 Marzo 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Boateng non convocato e Niang ha l'influenza.
> Chi gioca a destra?



Un cadavere brasiliano


----------



## Albijol (29 Marzo 2013)

Ma veramente gioca Bonera? Ma io spacco bottilia ammazzo familia!!!!


----------



## Principe (29 Marzo 2013)

Niang ha avuto l'influenza a inizio settimana perciò se nn Gioca e' per scelta tecnica lo ripeto per la 1000 volta nn ha attualmente nessuna influenza


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Marzo 2013)

Mah, invece di Robinho io farei giocare Balotelli e Pazzini insieme


----------



## jaws (29 Marzo 2013)

Pazzini non è stato convocato


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma veramente gioca Bonera? Ma io spacco bottilia ammazzo familia!!!!



Bonera!?


----------



## folletto (29 Marzo 2013)

Tra Bonera e Mexes almeno una cappellata ci scappa, quindi per vincere bisogna fare almeno 2 golletti. Speriamo che Marione pisellone continui con la sua media gol da paura.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Marzo 2013)

I convocati del Chievo​
Puggioni, Ujkani, Squizzi, Andreolli, Dramé, Frey, Jokic, Papp, Dainelli, Acerbi, Sampirisi, Cesar, Luciano, Rigoni, Guana, Hetemaj, Cofie, Seymour, Stoian, Hauche, Pellissier, Théréau, Paloschi.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Marzo 2013)

Tanto prima o poi per sbaglio un gol Niang o farà.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma veramente gioca Bonera? Ma io spacco bottilia ammazzo familia!!!!



anche perchè gioca pure Robinho

P:S: al Chievo manca qualche titolare?


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

cosa vuol dire "gioca robinho"?

ma è solo il 30 marzo, l'1 aprile è tra due giorni ahahahahhaha







no vabbè è uno scherzo vero?


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

*La probabile formazione del Milan
*

Abbiati; Abate-Mexes-Bonera-De Sciglio; Flamini-Montolivo-Muntari; Robinho-Balotelli-El Shaarawy


----------



## Principe (30 Marzo 2013)

Mette robinho ??? Che asino io quel cesso nn lo voglio piu vedere


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Anche se la partita valeva niente comunque Binho ha giocato bene contro il Sion, non abbiamo alternative visto che Niang ha la febbre, quindi giusto dargli una possibilità


----------



## bargnani83 (30 Marzo 2013)

a sentire allegri in conferenza stampa se gioca robinho il modulo passa da 4-3-3 a 4-3-1-2.


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Marzo 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> a sentire allegri in conferenza stampa se gioca robinho il modulo passa da 4-3-3 a 4-3-1-2.


No, di nuovo quel modulo di ***** no. Se abbiamo fatto un inizio stagione pessimo è stato soprattutto per colpa del 4-3-1-2.


----------



## peppe75 (30 Marzo 2013)

vorrei tanto un goal decisivo di Niang.....forza Mbaye!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> *
> 
> Abbiati; Abate-Mexes-Bonera-De Sciglio; Flamini-Montolivo-Muntari; Robinho-Balotelli-El Shaarawy


D'accordo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

allora Niang entra nel secondo tempo


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo che quel cesso di Paloschi non segni proprio contro di noi...


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Marzo 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> No, di nuovo quel modulo di ***** no. Se abbiamo fatto un inizio stagione pessimo è stato soprattutto per colpa del 4-3-1-2.



Robinho ha dimostrato di essere totalmente incapace di giocare a destra.



Sono il primo fan del 4-3-3 ma l'inizio è stato comunque dovuto per la maggior parte a problemi psicologici secondo me.


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2013)

Robinho li davanti può giocare ovunque e se ne ha voglia può fare la differenza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Robinho li davanti può giocare ovunque e se ne ha voglia può fare la differenza.



Verissimo, ma pare che a destra abbia ancora meno voglia di giocare che negli altri posti


----------



## bargnani83 (30 Marzo 2013)

si mormora di un nocerino davanti la difesa risulta?


----------



## sion (30 Marzo 2013)

brutte sensazioni per oggi,troppi gufi pronti ad agire su di noi...dovevamo giocare in contemporanea


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

*Secondo StudioSport Niang favorito su Robinho.*


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Marzo 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> brutte sensazioni per oggi,troppi gufi pronti ad agire su di noi...dovevamo giocare in contemporanea



ah perchè quelli che gufano hanno qualche potere magico.......


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

Dai ragazzi! per Claudio!


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo che quel cesso di Paloschi non segni proprio contro di noi...



LOL ma se è l'erede di Pippo


----------



## Doctore (30 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> LOL ma se è l'erede di Pippo


quoto e' l erede di pippo


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> quoto e' l erede di pippo


----------



## sheva90 (30 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo in un buon Binho.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Marzo 2013)

Dai non prenderò neanche l'acqua oggi al Bentegodi


----------



## The P (30 Marzo 2013)

Io scenderei con il 4-2-3-1 e Bojan e Niang dentro. 

Flamini e Muntari insieme no dai...


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo che quel cesso di Paloschi non segni proprio contro di noi...



il colmo sarebbe gol di paloschi su calcio di punizione di acerbi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

dai ragazzi manca poco


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2013)

Questa partita dopo la sosta la temo pesantemente, ben più degli scontri diretti che tra poco ci aspettano.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Lazio, Roma, Inter e Fiorentina stanno perdendo tutte, vincere questa partita oggi significherebbe tantissimo, tantissimo.


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Troppo importante vincerla


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Vi pare che approfittiamo dei molteplici passi falsi?


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Marzo 2013)

risultati buonissimi per noi ma di solito non ne approfittiamo, speriamo bene dai


----------



## Morghot (30 Marzo 2013)

Bonera per dio basta, basta, BASTAAAA. Perchè continua a giocare nel milan, perchè?


----------



## Ale (30 Marzo 2013)

approfittiamone forza!


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Bonera per dio basta, basta, BASTAAAA. Perchè continua a giocare nel milan, perchè?



Alternative non che ce ne siano tante eh...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2013)

Vittoria obbligata per mettere la Champions in cassaforte!


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Difficile che ne approfitiamo... comunque bonera???? Salamon che lo abbiamo preso a fare? E zaccardo???


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Marzo 2013)

questa è dura..in un campo orrido come al solito...speriamo bene...11 leoni per claudio per la classifica e per dare un segnale forte a chi sta dietro...forza milan!!!!


----------



## Principe (30 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alternative non che ce ne siano tante eh...



Zaccardo e salamon sono del Milan o sbaglio ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

oggi non possiamo fallire, è un'occasione enorme di staccarsi dal gruppone


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Zaccardo e salamon sono del Milan o sbaglio ?



Salomon è palese che si stia adattando ad una categoria ed una squadra nuova, oltretutto è tornato l'altro giorno dalle nazionali. Zaccardo se pensiamo che sia meglio di Bonera stiamo freschi.


----------



## Principe (30 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Salomon è palese che si stia adattando ad una categoria ed una squadra nuova, oltretutto è tornato l'altro giorno dalle nazionali. Zaccardo se pensiamo che sia meglio di Bonera stiamo freschi.



Ah bonera e' meglio di zaccardo ? Allora siamo a posto con i giudizi


----------



## Albijol (30 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Salomon è palese che si stia adattando ad una categoria ed una squadra nuova, oltretutto è tornato l'altro giorno dalle nazionali. Zaccardo se pensiamo che sia meglio di Bonera stiamo freschi.



Dai su, chiunque è meglio di Bonera. CHIUNQUE


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2013)

Non ho detto che Bonera è meglio di Zaccardo, dico solo che ne l'uno ne l'altro cambiano gli equilibri. Per me che giochi l'uno o l'altro non cambia niente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

ha preferito non rischiare Zaccardo in una partita difficile...per me poteva metterlo benissimo titolare


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Prendiamoci questi tre punti.....dai...


----------



## Jino (30 Marzo 2013)

Forza ragazzi!!!


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (30 Marzo 2013)

Dai ragazzi! Abbiamo la possibilità di distaccarci dalla quarta e di ragiungere la secondsa posizione!
Campo pesantissimo (di patate) visto che piove qui in Veneto.. Ma dobbiamo farcela!!


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli pensaci tu.......


----------



## Nivre (30 Marzo 2013)

Voglio i tre punti. Forza Milan


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

La Colomba Paluani... pietà


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Colomba Paluani... pietà


Orrenda!


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma è un campo di calcio questo????


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Uhhh bell'azione di Abate!


----------



## chicagousait (30 Marzo 2013)

Che schifo di campo


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Manco le patate ci nascono su sto campo


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Abate


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Ooooooooooooooooh De Sciglio non si tocca!!! Dov'è il giallo!!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Pallone che va contro le leggi della fisica... Mah


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Impossibile giocare in sto campo


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Maledizione campo pesantissimo la palla non scorre per nulla


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Piedino delicato Muntari.


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma sul serio uno con i piedi di Muntari può essere considerato un titolare? vergognoso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo non si rompa nessuno...


----------



## chicagousait (30 Marzo 2013)

E' veramente un campo indegno


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Quelli del barca cosa direbbero se giocassero qui?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Che brutto campo poi in area 





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quelli del barca cosa direbbero se giocassero qui?



Non oso immaginare, a San Siro il campo era ok, secondo me non scenderebbero manco in campo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Bonera ti fai spostare da Paloschi dai


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Si va beh spintone di Paloschi niente


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

che campo vergognoso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Appena Balo tocca palla mirano alle gambe, pazzesco.


----------



## chicagousait (30 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quelli del barca cosa direbbero se giocassero qui?



Nn sarebbero proprio scesi in campo


Robinho titolare


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2013)

robinho lo prenderei a sberle per tutti i 90 minuti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Robinho datti una svegliata


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

robinho m'ha già rotto dopo 10 minuti!!! fuori sto incapace


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me finisce X.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Bonera lo sa che il giocatore si marca avanti e non dietro? boh


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

O mado Bonera-Abbiati


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma cosa fa abbiati?


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Robinho ma vai fuori e non tornare mai più


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Robinho imbarazzante


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Robinho ma vai fuori e non tornare mai più



Bastava darlo al Santos e ti prendevi felipe handerson...


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2013)

mi sa che con sto campo è inutile/impossibile giocare palla a terra. 

palla lunga e pedalare, sperando in qualche cappellata altrui.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Subito giallo??? ASSURDO


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Ahahahaha ammonizione a comando, fantastico


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli  lo sai che appena fai un fallo ti becchi il giallo dai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma per piacere, un cartellino soltanto perché si chiama Balotelli. Ridicoli ridicoli ridicoli


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2013)

balo subito ammonito.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Bonera sei malato


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli ed Ibrahimovic hanno un brutto contratto col l'arbitro


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Madonna sto Robinho....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma cosa fa Robinho? Ma Bojan non poteva?


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Qualcuno entri in campo e prenda a sberle Robinho a costo di farsi la galera!!


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Dio mio che aborto Robinho


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

un fallo normale in inter juve era peggio di quello di balo

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> Qualcuno entri in campo e prenda a sberle Robinho a costo di farsi la galera!!



se prendi a sberle robinho, galliani ti paga l'avvocato


----------



## AndrasWave (30 Marzo 2013)

Con un campo così non è calcio. E' vergognoso..


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Impossibile con un campo del genere dai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Azioni a caso mah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Sospendessero la partita... ma come si fa a giocare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Come non e Balotelli che fa fallo? ah allora niente giallo avanti cosi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Cioè dai, questa è da ammonizione, senza palla... vergognoso. Mario mettila alla faccia di sti peracottari.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia balotelli


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

vai riccardooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Montooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

SMMMMMMontooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## chicagousait (30 Marzo 2013)

Gol gol gol gol


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Sempre Mario, o segna o fa segnare


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2013)

il riccardo  

ma bravo balo


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre Mario, o segna o fa segnare



Maledetta regola della CL...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Rosso oooooh


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Questo era rosso, cani!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Ovviamente c'è sempre lo zampino di Balo nei nostri goal, sempre.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Come si fa a prendere Balotelli cioe dai e scarsissimo solo danni fa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Ambroooooooooo


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Due falli da dietro neanche mezzo giallo ahahahah le comiche oggi!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Abbiati non sa bloccare la palla


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;155918 ha scritto:


> Come si fa a prendere Balotelli cioe dai e scarsissimo solo danni fa


Ci sta spaccando lo spogliatoio. È una testa calda.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Bonera ha i piedi piantati in terra, tra un pò sbocceranno fiori di Bonny


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma una santa palla da angolo punizione ecc la prenderemo mai?


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Marzo 2013)

eh ma che fabbri.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Che fallacci che gli stanno facendo a Mario, deve solo stare calmo e non reagire.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma sono malati? Cosa si lamentano?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Protestano pure...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma balotelli che punizioni batte?


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

C'è qualcosa che non sappia fare Balotelli?


----------



## chicagousait (30 Marzo 2013)

Quasi si segnava allo stesso modo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Muntari impazzito


----------



## chicagousait (30 Marzo 2013)

Quindi Robinho c'è ancora in campo. Stiamo giocando praticamente in 10


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma cosa fa Abate  loro si sono fermati prima? no e allora cosa ti fermi


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Che piedino Muntari..eh ma Allegri non vuole i fabbri a centrocampo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Poverino, si è fatto male...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma Guana quanti falli ha fatto? Mah


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

il fallo su montolivo era giallo tutta la vita... da dietro con palla lontana... il regolamento è chiaro


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Dai Mario dai!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

E dagli il giallo ooooooooooooooooooh bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa piede sulla caviglia da dietro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Vai Balo, purgali ancora.


----------



## chicagousait (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma i giocatori del chievo vengono pagati in base a quanti falli fanno????


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

un'altrooooooo?????? E' GIALLOOOOOOOO


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Puggioni non ne blocca una... poi cross di Abate ovviamente moscio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

El Sha troppo poco nel gioco, deve venire lui tra le linee ogni tanto

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mammamia De Sciglio


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Spaccagli la zucca palata a quel Guana


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Fuori El Sharaawy dentro Bojan, deve tirare il fiato.


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Partita orribile...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Bonera fai solo danni, SOLO DANNI


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Bonera dannato


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Bonera che fai maro, ma secondo me c'è qualcosa fra i due non si possono vedere uhm


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Bonera il giocatore più scarso della serie A


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

La piazza Thereau


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;155953 ha scritto:


> Bonera che fai maro, ma secondo me c'è qualcosa fra i due non si possono vedere uhm



Sì, prima erano fidanzati poi Bonera, essendo una donnaccia, l'ha tradito

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Montolivo EROE


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Monto


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Monto!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

buono per adesso...ma possibile che a noi ci menano tutti?


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

come siamo bravi a complicarci la vita oh

bonera merita la radiazione per aver provato ad ammazzà paloschino


----------



## Principe (30 Marzo 2013)

La cosa scandalosa e' che c'è qualcuno che crede che bonera sia un giocatore di calcio , senza parole


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Migliore dei nostri: Montolivo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sì, prima erano fidanzati poi Bonera, essendo una donnaccia, l'ha tradito


 Bonera donnaccia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Speriamo non venga rinnovato il contratto a Carbonera.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma dico io,come si fa a fare un intervento del genere(Bonera),per la miseriaccia.Ah poi quelli del Chievo,ennesima truppa di falegnami.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

partita orribile, ma che campo è?


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma dico io,come si fa a fare un intervento del genere(Bonera),per la miseriaccia.Ah poi quelli del Chievo,ennesima truppa di falegnami.



Poverino, come hanno detto su sky "stava guardando la palla, non l'ha visto arrivare", cesso di giocatore


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2013)

Bonera Muntari sono peggio di Ranocchia Gargano


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Marzo 2013)

Stiamo giocando di m****a, però gli avversari ancora peggio. Basta che facciamo un altro gol e la partita è chiusa.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Proviamo a buttare dentro Bojan...


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

io leverei subito muntari, mi ricorda seedorf per come rallenta l'azione


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

Balo la prossima punizione la mette


----------



## Nivre (30 Marzo 2013)

Bonera voleva imitare Cambiasso ma in stile kung-fu. Madonna che cesso

Comunque apparte i soliti tre: Balo, Monto e De Sciglio, gli altri stanno giocando di me*da. 

Sparate a Robinho!


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

comunque a mio parere giochiamo troppo sulla fascia destra, a un certo punto diventiamo prevedibili...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

Robinho non sa più stare in campo...incredibile


----------



## iceman. (30 Marzo 2013)

ah c'e' pure braida, pensavo fosse con seedorf in brasile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Robinho non sa più stare in campo...incredibile



E' palesemente un ex, non capisco perchè non si punti su Bojan, almeno vediamo se è da tenere o no


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Bonera voleva imitare Cambiasso ma in stile kung-fu. Madonna che cesso
> 
> Comunque apparte i soliti tre: Balo, Monto e De Sciglio, gli altri stanno giocando di me*da.
> 
> Sparate a Robinho!


Anche Ambrosini e Mexes raggiungono la sufficienza. Abate e El Sha poco incisivi, male Muntari, Bonera e Robinho, senza voto Abbiati.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

campedelli in tribuna da solo fa na tristezza ahahahah


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia Muntari ha sbagliato tutti i passaggi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Bravo De Sci!


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sì, prima erano fidanzati poi Bonera, essendo una donnaccia, l'ha tradito



ah ecco svelato il mistero


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

SuperMario


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

Anche Ambro!!! stasera pare un calciatore


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Una bestia Mario una bestia!!!


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

ma quanto so scorretti sti macellai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Comunque Balo sempre pericolosissimo sulle punizioni...


----------



## chicagousait (30 Marzo 2013)

Qualcuno spari a Robinho


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Ohh eddai vogliamo segnare o dobbiamo farci pareggiare come al solito??


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Io davvero non capisco come si faccia a tenere Robinho in campo per più di 5 min a partita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Si va beh tutto libero io mi sono rotta ad ogni palla ferma e sempre cosi e bastaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

O finisce 0-2 o finisce 1-1.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Fuori robinho please


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

portiamo a casa zeru punti me lo sento


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Bonera fa i lanci... i lanci..


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

bonera che sta a guardare l'omo che si lancia in profondità.... un genio


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Abata...


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Pagliacci penosi


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli s'è arrabbiato ed ha fatto bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Io, comunque, sono contrario a mettere la palla fuori. Deve fischiare l'arbitro.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli in mezzo a 5 prende fallo


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Questi del chievo stan sempre a rompere


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Antidoping per Abate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Qui furbo Balo.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Balo ero è andato a cercaresi il fallo.. poi dicono che sia stupido rotfl... ha un intelligenza in calcio come pochi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Purga Puggioni dai


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Mi fa troppo i brividi, il fatto che ora nelle punizioni c'è balo... prima sapevi che sarebbe finita in tribuna o in barriera


----------



## AndrasWave (30 Marzo 2013)

Allegri ma sti cambi? Ma lo sta vedendo Robinho o no? Ma che capra...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

E dai fai qualche cambio...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Io dico che tra poco arriverà l'1-1


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma sto Luciano ora che vuole dai...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Robinho sparati


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Che cesso Binho


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Lentissimo Robinho ma che è O.O


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Robinho voleva essere sicuro di non segnare


----------



## The P (30 Marzo 2013)

ma cosa aspetta a cambiare? Corini ha cambiato anche modulo e noi non facciamo nulla.

che capra di allenatore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

E figuriamoci...


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (30 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me si diverte


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma Robinho non servi a nulla!


----------



## Principe (30 Marzo 2013)

Robinho vai fuori


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Luciano di mmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Se vabbe ci manca il gol di Luciano


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

il Fascista


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Sì, mo ci manca pure Luciano... per piacere, Eri****o va ancora in giro.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (30 Marzo 2013)

Allegri datti una sveglia


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Sto cesso di Eriberto non segnerà da 20 anni.....


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

ma bastaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! Fuori quel ciccione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Guardatelo! E' ovunque sto Luciano di EMME


----------



## Principe (30 Marzo 2013)

Metti Niang asino


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Stanno dando l'anima, ammoniti i diffidati, fallacci e quant'altro.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Bella muntari


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Stephaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> ma cosa aspetta a cambiare? Corini ha cambiato anche modulo e noi non facciamo nulla.
> 
> che capra di allenatore



Aspetta di prendere gol veh


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Che classe assurda Stephan madonna santissima


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Mamma mia il Faraone


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Maledetto sto campo


----------



## Principe (30 Marzo 2013)

Allegri vai a Roma a Napoli dove vuoi ma levati


----------



## AndrasWave (30 Marzo 2013)

Muntari, Robinho e De Sciglio devono essere sostituiti!!!

Ma è fuori Allegri? Su un campo così pesante zero cambia al 70esimo passato?


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Che cosa aveva fatto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Nooooo Pellissier NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma stava giocando Paloschi?!??!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma dai sto campo della maremmaaaaaaa


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (30 Marzo 2013)

Che caos madò


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Finisce in parità


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

che campo ragazzi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Marzo 2013)

Ambro se la chiama e poi s'impalla... dai dai daaai


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Ambro centravanti ROTFL


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

ma come si fa


----------



## Principe (30 Marzo 2013)

Esce el sha e nn Robinho nn ho parole


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

LoooooooooooooooL Dramè mi ha fatto spaccare in due dalle risate, ma che gli succede??


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Ambro davanti alla porta, morte del cervello mi pare.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Godo, ciao lurido, CIAO


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Rossoooooooooooo


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (30 Marzo 2013)

Dainelli tossico


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

E ora hanno solo giocatori offensivi, bisogna fare il secondo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Povero Dramè, ma perchè non lo cambia? E' sadico? Ha finito i cambi? Poveraccio...


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Li hanno già fatti i 3 cambi?


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Che bel tiro di Munatari


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Mi sa che non hanno più cambi, sono praticamente in 9.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli che si inccachia con i cross di abata ahahahahah


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Oggi non facciamo cambi..eroico Allegri


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

82 esimo 0 cambi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

83.32, esce robinho


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Marzo 2013)

complimenti alla sportività di Allegri
sta facendo di tutto per tenere in partita un chievo che proprio non ne ha


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

povero Dramè! ma come ha fatto??? era li da solo quando s'è fatto male


----------



## AndrasWave (30 Marzo 2013)

Allegri... Che allenatore delle palle ragazzi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

El Sha gioca troppo a fifa


----------



## The P (30 Marzo 2013)

pazzesco, sono tutti con la lingua a terra e aspetta il 40esimo per il primo cambio


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma che roba ha fatto EL?


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

elsha il giorno che capisce che non deve sempre fa il giochino di rientrà sul dx diventa un campione.... ma se fa sempre la stessa cosa poi lo capiscono anche le capre del chievo


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

El Shaarawy fuoriclasse


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> elsha il giorno che capisce che non deve sempre fa il giochino di rientrà sul dx diventa un campione.... ma se fa sempre la stessa cosa poi lo capiscono anche le capre del chievo



Infatti, aveva tantissimo spazio sul sinistro, lì non ha ragionato


----------



## Principe (30 Marzo 2013)

Niang idolo allegri somaro


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Ma il secondo cambio???


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

eh ma il Boss non copre


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

mi raccomando facciamoli segnà eh


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma il secondo cambio???



Vuoi addirittura un altro cambio? Accontentati di uno Tifo'o


----------



## The P (30 Marzo 2013)

niang ha già fatto più di Robinho. Pazzesco quanto sia asino Allegri


----------



## admin (30 Marzo 2013)

Grande Mario


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli è un genio sa sempre come cadere e farsi prendere le punzinioni


----------



## Ale (30 Marzo 2013)

ci stanno mettendo alle corde pur giocando in 10..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Mi fa troppa pena sto Dramè!


----------



## Ghantz (30 Marzo 2013)

Comunque con un campo così, dopo la nazionale, fare un solo cambio in 90 min è proprio da grande allenatore...sono tutti morti....mah


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli da vero fuoriclasse ti guadagna falli e ti fa rifiatare la squadra.


----------



## Ghantz (30 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Mi fa troppa pena sto Dramè!



Stavo pensando la stessa cosa anche io...povero...


----------



## sion (30 Marzo 2013)

quanto manca ragazzi?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Marzo 2013)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ahahahaha


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

E andiamoooooo


----------



## Doctore (30 Marzo 2013)

secondi


----------



## sion (30 Marzo 2013)

evvaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Ottimo. I tre punti li abbiamo presi e per il momento siamo secondi....


----------



## Ale (30 Marzo 2013)

vinta. + 6 sulla viola, + 1 sul nabule , secondi in classifica


----------



## The P (30 Marzo 2013)

"il milan mantiene l'atteggiamento prudente nonostante il vantaggio e la suoeriorità numerica" 

l'immagine della mediocrità di Allegri.

questo stentato 1-0 contro una squadra nulla è solo causa sua.


----------



## sion (30 Marzo 2013)

vittoria da 6 punti


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> vinta. + 6 sulla viola, + 1 sul nabule , secondi in classifica



....forza Torino....


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Marzo 2013)

Balotelli sempre più come Ibra!!! In attacco è ovunque e gira sempre tutto da lui!!! Si prende tutti i falli e si incazza anche come lui quando sbaglia e sbagliano gli altri


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> "il milan mantiene l'atteggiamento prudente nonostante il vantaggio e la suoeriorità numerica"
> 
> l'immagine della mediocrità di Allegri.
> 
> questo stentato 1-0 contro una squadra nulla è solo causa sua.



Sei sempre che ti lamenti 

Spero che Niang non si sia fatto nulla.


----------



## The P (30 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sei sempre che ti lamenti
> 
> Spero che Niang non si sia fatto nulla.



hai ragione che mi lamento sempre, però mortacci sua me le chiama!!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Marzo 2013)

Vittoria importante e siamo secondi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Forza toro stasera.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

dovevamo fargliene di più, vabbè l'importante erano i 3 punti e li abbiamo presi
ora andiamo più tranquilli a Firenze


----------



## Ale (30 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....forza Torino....



troppo scarso.


----------



## sion (30 Marzo 2013)

spero la dedichino a lippi


----------



## Frikez (30 Marzo 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> troppo scarso.



Il Toro non è affatto male in casa, prima della sosta ha anche battuto la Lazio.


----------



## peppe75 (30 Marzo 2013)

andiamo ragazzi...andiamo....come al solito Allegri si distingue sempre...il primo cambio al 39...ma vi rendete conto??? in un campo che sembrava adatto a coltivarci le patate, dove la fatica si spreca...ora ci aspettano partite da pauraa...
forza ragazzi...date il massimo....buona pasqua a tutti i fratelli rossoneri...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (30 Marzo 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> "il milan mantiene l'atteggiamento prudente nonostante il vantaggio e la suoeriorità numerica"
> 
> l'immagine della mediocrità di Allegri.
> 
> questo stentato 1-0 contro una squadra nulla è solo causa sua.



Il gioco di Allegri è questo, terreno pesante o no.
Abituati, visto che avremo la gioia di averlo anche l'anno prossimo..


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Marzo 2013)

Partita vinta col minimo sforzo.Avanti così.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (30 Marzo 2013)

Partita brutta, ma portiamo a casa i 3 punti e quindi bene cosi, anche perchè con queste antagoniste per il 3° posto possiamo dormire sonni decisamente tranquilli


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

3 punti pesantissimi su un campo difficile, ora il trittico di ferro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Marzo 2013)

Vittoria fondamentale viste le altre partite, grandissimo montolivo e Balotelli avanti ragazzi avanti cosi vaiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## dyablo65 (30 Marzo 2013)

come sempre cambi fatti alla cdc , inutili e tardivi , robinho andava tolto ieri non a 7 minuti dalla fine.
Meno male che la buona stella ci assiste perche' il chievo non ha fatto nulla di trascendentale.


----------



## Graxx (30 Marzo 2013)

Grandissima vittoria su un campo difficilissimo...avanti cosi...


----------



## smallball (30 Marzo 2013)

3 punti molto ma molto pesante,avanti cosi'


----------



## jaws (30 Marzo 2013)

Leggendo tutti gli insulti che si prende Allegri dopo le vittorie, alla prossima sconfitta che fate, tirate fuori i fucili?


----------



## DannySa (30 Marzo 2013)

+10 sull'inter in poche settimane


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Marzo 2013)

Un saluto da Daniele Bonera, ciao Zappata, buon viaggio


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> +10 sull'inter in poche settimane


----------



## yelle (30 Marzo 2013)

Gara insipida specialmente nel secondo tempo, non ho capito perchè a 20 minuti dalla fine si sono accontentati dello 0-1 contro un Chievo che 'nzomma, erano più falli che altro.
Mortovivo nel primo tempo m'è piaciuto, così come Balotelli (che sta davvero maturando).
El Shaarawy che lo commento a fare.



jaws ha scritto:


> Leggendo tutti gli insulti che si prende Allegri dopo le vittorie, alla prossima sconfitta che fate, tirate fuori i fucili?


e che è, non si può essere in disaccordo con l'allenatore e le sue scelte nonostante la vittoria? Dove sta scritto?


----------



## sheva90 (30 Marzo 2013)

Avanti cosi, non ci fermiamo. Grande Mario, in lui rivedo Zlatan. Giocatore fantastico.


----------



## Nivre (30 Marzo 2013)

Abbiamo giocato male ma l'importante era fare i 3 punti.

Comunque la me*da di Robinho merita di essere messo fuori rosa, si vede che non ha più voglia di giocare per la nostra maglia. INDEGNO


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Marzo 2013)

Vittoria importante su un campo difficilissimo, peccato per il Torino


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Vittoria importante su un campo difficilissimo, peccato per il Torino



Inizia a preparare l'aliante per planare in vista delle prossime partite


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Inizia a preparare l'aliante per planare in vista delle prossime partite



A Milan - Napoli planerò a S.Siro e probabilmente mi vedrete di fianco la spidercam


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> A Milan - Napoli planerò a S.Siro e probabilmente mi vedrete di fianco la spidercam



 porta uno striscione oh! "Er Piscio presente"


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Marzo 2013)

Abate e Montolivo commoventi.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (30 Marzo 2013)

vittoria importantissima su un campo quasi impraticabile,contro un avversario ostico.3 punti che ci consentono di consolidare il terzo posto e di affrontare la difficile trasferta di firenze avendo a disposizione due risultati su tre.Ed il napoli è ancora a due soli punti,in attesa dello scontro diretto


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Marzo 2013)

Nelle ultime 11 partite in casa avevano perso solo con la Juventus. Vittoria fondamentale!


----------



## Devil May Cry (31 Marzo 2013)

Dite quello che volete ma solo un allenatore mediocre poteva tenere Robinho in campo per cosi tanto tempo...Per non parlare di Muntari che dire che ha fatto una pessima partita è ancora un complimento..Mi raccomando andiamo avanti con gli elogi ad Allegri eh!!Ora è un santo,ma se per caso il Chievo pareggiava (cosa che poteva benissimo accadere) volevo vedere i commenti..Niang in panca per quel morto di Robinho...AGGHIACCIANTE!


----------



## Aphex (31 Marzo 2013)

E certo, colpa di Allegri se Niang ha avuto le febbre e probabilmente ce l'aveva ancora.
Colpa di Allegri se Boateng si è scassato e non aveva più esterni destri.
Che mediocre che è, io lo manderei via per prendere Donadoni 
Il Parma dei miracoli 
Due mesi senza vincere una partita


----------



## Devil May Cry (31 Marzo 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> E certo, colpa di Allegri se Niang ha avuto le febbre e probabilmente ce l'aveva ancora.
> Colpa di Allegri se Boateng si è scassato e non aveva più esterni destri.
> Che mediocre che è, io lo manderei via per prendere Donadoni
> Il Parma dei miracoli
> Due mesi senza vincere una partita



Amen..Sempre meglio Niang con la febbre che quel cesso di Robinho...Ah già perchè per te esiste solo Donadoni come alternativa..Ma che genio che sei!!Complimenti!

Mi raccomando ringraziamo Allegri per i 2 scudetti facili che ci ha fatto vincere...RIBADISCO DUE EH!


----------



## jaws (31 Marzo 2013)

Ringraziamolo anche per il settimo posto di ques'anno....


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Amen..Sempre meglio Niang con la febbre che quel cesso di Robinho...Ah già perchè per te esiste solo Donadoni come alternativa..Ma che genio che sei!!Complimenti!
> 
> Mi raccomando ringraziamo Allegri per i 2 scudetti facili che ci ha fatto vincere...RIBADISCO DUE EH!



E quali sarebbero le alternative?


----------



## Principe (31 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete ma solo un allenatore mediocre poteva tenere Robinho in campo per cosi tanto tempo...Per non parlare di Muntari che dire che ha fatto una pessima partita è ancora un complimento..Mi raccomando andiamo avanti con gli elogi ad Allegri eh!!Ora è un santo,ma se per caso il Chievo pareggiava (cosa che poteva benissimo accadere) volevo vedere i commenti..Niang in panca per quel morto di Robinho...AGGHIACCIANTE!



Posta anche su bar Milan Max allegri altrimenti sembro un matto che parla 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Aphex ha scritto:


> E certo, colpa di Allegri se Niang ha avuto le febbre e probabilmente ce l'aveva ancora.
> Colpa di Allegri se Boateng si è scassato e non aveva più esterni destri.
> Che mediocre che è, io lo manderei via per prendere Donadoni
> Il Parma dei miracoli
> Due mesi senza vincere una partita



Ma che febbre ? Trovate argomenti validi per cortesia ....lunedì e martedì aveva la febbre..... Detto da Milan Channel


----------



## Devil May Cry (31 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ringraziamolo anche per il settimo posto di ques'anno....



Certo perchè lui ha una squadra scarsa vero??Ma dai non spariamo certe perle per favore.




Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> E quali sarebbero le alternative?



Ci sono eccome le alternative...Montella e non ditemi che è impossibile prenderlo.Poi Guidolin..Ogni anno gli distruggono la squadra e lui riesce sempre a ricomporla in qualche maniera..Delio Rossi,dove è andato ha fatto sempre bene..Vilas Boas..Ha toppato solo al Chelsea,ma tutt'ora sta dimostrando di essere un buon allenatore.

Proteggetelo pure quanto vi pare Allegri,per me resta un mediocre.
Non arrivatemi a dire che il Milan è una squadra scarsa,non sarà la miglior squadra della serie A,ma nemmeno la peggiore.
Se poi Allegri è un mediocre e riesce a far giocare 700 giocatori fuori ruolo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Aphex (31 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma che febbre ? Trovate argomenti validi per cortesia ....lunedì e martedì aveva la febbre..... Detto da Milan Channel


L'ha detto Allegri in conferenza stampa che Niang aveva avuto la febbre ed aveva saltato qualche allenamento.
Ma anche ammesso che sia come dici tu, tu avresti preferito un giocatore con soli due/tre giorni d'allenamento ad uno che si è potuto fare l'intera settimana ?
Senza contare che io Binho ieri lo avrei messo in campo comunque; se lo tieni in panca fino a Giugno i brasiliani ti offrono mezza cassa di banane e mojito. Il che non vuol dire che debba essere titolare eh, ma almeno qualche partita può farsela.


Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ci sono eccome le alternative...Montella e non ditemi che è impossibile prenderlo.Poi Guidolin..Ogni anno gli distruggono la squadra e lui riesce sempre a ricomporla in qualche maniera..Delio Rossi,dove è andato ha fatto sempre bene..Vilas Boas..Ha toppato solo al Chelsea,ma tutt'ora sta dimostrando di essere un buon allenatore.
> 
> Proteggetelo pure quanto vi pare Allegri,per me resta un mediocre.
> Non arrivatemi a dire che il Milan è una squadra scarsa,non sarà la miglior squadra della serie A,ma nemmeno la peggiore.
> Se poi Allegri è un mediocre e riesce a far giocare 700 giocatori fuori ruolo è un altro discorso.


Montella l'ultima volta che ho controllato ci stava dietro, pur avendo un centrocampo di gran lunga qualitativamente migliore del nostro ed una difesa tutto sommato buona. Vediamo lo scontro diretto. A me piace, ma è troppo idolatrato, lo aspetterei anche un anno o due.
Guidolin non è da big, dispiace ma è così; non penso neppure che abbia le palle per gestire la pressione in un club come Milan/Juve/Inter.
Delio rossi...Ma per favore.
Villas Boas a me piace anche, ma non vedo perché debba lasciare il Tottenham.

Poi oh, io non sono pro Allegri, ma questi attacchi con la bava alla bocca non mi piacciono proprio.
Se mi dicessero via Allegri e dentro Klopp, Wenger o Mourinho io ci starei al 100% (Grazie al ***** direte voi ), ma viste le alternative me lo tengo stretto, soprattutto ora che sembra aver trovato la quadratura della squadra.


----------



## Devil May Cry (31 Marzo 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> L'ha detto Allegri in conferenza stampa che Niang aveva avuto la febbre ed aveva saltato qualche allenamento.
> Ma anche ammesso che sia come dici tu, tu avresti preferito un giocatore con soli due/tre giorni d'allenamento ad uno che si è potuto fare l'intera settimana ?
> Senza contare che io Binho ieri lo avrei messo in campo comunque; se lo tieni in panca fino a Giugno i brasiliani ti offrono mezza cassa di banane e mojito. Il che non vuol dire che debba essere titolare eh, ma almeno qualche partita può farsela.
> 
> ...




Robinho ci poteva stare di dragli la chance..Ma visto come aveva giocato il primo tempo l'avrei fatto giocare massimo fino al 60esimo non di più.
Guidolin non è da big perché lo dici tu?xD
La fiorentina gioca a calcio cosa che il Milan (e non solo) non fa.
Delio Rossi ha le palle quadrate ci lo vedrei bene al Milan...Ma è chiaro che si parla di una scommessa molto rischiosa.
Perchè Vilas Boas dovrebbe lasciare il Tottenham??
Ma stiamo scherzando??Cioè adesso il blasone della squadra non conta più nulla???Paragonare il Tottenham al Milan mi fa abbastanza ridere...Il Milan è sempre il Milan 

Attacchi con la bava alla bocca??Dire le cose come stanno,o più semplicemente esprimere il proprio parere ti sembra una cosa cosi rabbiosa??Complimenti che riesci a capire cosi tante cose attraverso un pc xD

Io un allenatore che gioca da provinciale non lo voglio..Allegri fa questo,il Milan non ha un gioco e sono 3 anni che non ha un gioco!!Prima era colpa di Ibra,ora è colpa della rifondazione e l'anno prossimo di chi sarà la colpa??Del nuovo Papa??
Ah già ma Montella,che con la sua fiorentina sta dietro al Milan non si è ritrovato una squadra rifondata!!!Nooooooooo non se le trovata!!Ma che strano!!La fiorentina ha un bel gioco!!Forse il più bel gioco della Serie A....Piccolo consiglio: Fatevi le domande giuste!!
Perchè un allenatore in 3 anni non è riuscito a dare un gioco alla squadra e un altro invece (montella) c'è riuscito in pochi mesi?


P.S: Ovviamente io la risposta a questa domanda c'è l'ho già..La domanda è rivolta ai fan di Allegri.


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2013)

La partita di ieri era complicatissima, perchè arrivava dopo la sosta delle nazionali e si è visto ieri le prime 7 della classe quanta fatica abbiano fatto. Oltre a questo c'è da metterci un campo di gioco indecente, che ti rendeva impossibile giocare il pallone. Lo dimostrano il numero di tiri in porta effettuati, vicini allo zero, tralasciando i calci piazzati. In definitiva ieri in quelle condizioni l'aver portato a casa i tre punti io direi che mette quasi un timbro alla nostra qualificazione alla prossima coppa campioni.

Pagelle:

Abbiati 6,5
Abate 6,5 
Mexes 6
Bobera 6
De Sciglio 6
Muntari 5 
Ambrosini 6,5 
Montolivo 7
El Shaarawy 6,5 
Balotelli 6,5 
Robinho 5,5


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Marzo 2013)

il motivo per cui non abbiamo un gioco è semplicemente dato dal fatto che non abbiamo un centrocampo di qualità,che tutte le squadre che giocano un bel calcio hanno...come è già stato detto più volte non ci sono alternative che siano migliori rispetto ad allegri...delio rossi non lo commento nemmeno,guidolin pure,montella non ha dimostrato ancora nulla(anche il cagliari di allegri aveva stupito) quindi non vedo perchè debba essere considerato un gran allenatore uno che non ha ancora fatto assolutamente nulla...quindi continuate pure i vostri processi ad allegri che nemmeno a me fa impazzire ma, che se deve essere sostituito da donadoni o guidolin, mi tengo stretto!!


----------



## Devil May Cry (31 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> il motivo per cui non abbiamo un gioco è semplicemente dato dal fatto che non abbiamo un centrocampo di qualità,che tutte le squadre che giocano un bel calcio hanno...come è già stato detto più volte non ci sono alternative che siano migliori rispetto ad allegri...delio rossi non lo commento nemmeno,guidolin pure,montella non ha dimostrato ancora nulla(anche il cagliari di allegri aveva stupito) quindi non vedo perchè debba essere considerato un gran allenatore uno che non ha ancora fatto assolutamente nulla...quindi continuate pure i vostri processi ad allegri che nemmeno a me fa impazzire ma, che se deve essere sostituito da donadoni o guidolin, mi tengo stretto!!



Intanto ti tieni stretto uno che l'anno scorso ci ha fatto perdere uno scudetto che doveva essere nostro...Allegri cosa ha dimostrato al Milan??Di saper vincere un campionato con una super squadra e senza nemmeno una rivale degna di nota.

Comunque ok..Ognuno la pensa alla sua maniera.Io spero e credo che a fine stagione Allegri venga cacciato.


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Intanto ti tieni stretto uno che l'anno scorso ci ha fatto perdere uno scudetto che doveva essere nostro...Allegri cosa ha dimostrato al Milan??Di saper vincere un campionato con una super squadra e senza nemmeno una rivale degna di nota.
> 
> Comunque ok..Ognuno la pensa alla sua maniera.Io spero e credo che a fine stagione Allegri venga cacciato.



spera pure ma mi sa tanto che rimarrai deluso!
dello scudetto dell'anno scorso abbiamo già discusso abbastanza


----------



## Devil May Cry (31 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> spera pure ma mi sa tanto che rimarrai deluso!
> dello scudetto dell'anno scorso abbiamo già discusso abbastanza




Vedremo..


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Marzo 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Abate* e Montolivo commoventi.



Se, ogni volta che prendeva palla mi veniva da piangere infatti


----------



## Frikez (31 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se, ogni volta che prendeva palla mi veniva da piangere infatti



Ma se è stato uno dei migliori, dai su.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma se è stato uno dei migliori, dai su.



Se tutte le volte che è andato via da dio avesse crossato bene sarei d'accordissimo.


Ma non si può centrare *sempre* il terzino, anche con 10 metri di vantaggio.


----------



## jaws (31 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Certo perchè lui ha una squadra scarsa vero??Ma dai non spariamo certe perle per favore.



ha la squadra più forte d'europa e il centrocampo più forte del mondo.
Muntari, Flamini, Nocerino e Traore ce li invidiano tutti


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma se è stato uno dei migliori, dai su.



Abate ha il grave problema di non saper crossare che per un terzino è vitale.


----------



## Frikez (31 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Abate ha il grave problema di non saper crossare che per un terzino è vitale.



Lo so ma ieri ha creato superiorità numerica a destra e ha messo in mezzo un paio di ottimi cross..ero il primo a volerlo cacciare ma sono 2 mesi che sta giocando molto bene, difatti a destra subiamo pochissimo, poi in attacco non possiamo aspettarci chissà cosa da lui.


----------



## Devil May Cry (1 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> ha la squadra più forte d'europa e il centrocampo più forte del mondo.
> Muntari, Flamini, Nocerino e Traore ce li invidiano tutti



Nocerino chi scusa??Traorè chi??Ma se non giocano mai...Sempre a tirare in ballo i panchinari.Non sei in grado di dire qualcosa di più costruttivo??
Perchè scusa un centrocampo con
Flamini - Montolivo - Boateng 

ti sembra brutto??Non sarà il migliore,ma nemmeno il peggiore..Mica è colpa mia se allegri non ci arriva capire che il Boa è un centrocampista e non un attaccante.
Ora tu hai tirato in ballo le mezze pippe...

El Shaarawy,De Sciglio,Montolivo,Boanteg (nel suo ruolo,il centrocampo) Balotelli,Niang..Non sono giocatori forti,ma FORTISSIMI...

Se poi vogliamo continuare a dire che il Milan è una squadra di M...a ok..
Ah per la cronaca io ho semplicemente detto che il Milan non è una squadra scarsa, e nemmeno la più forte..Ma tu come il classico tifoso medio fa, hai subito sparato la cavolata dicendo in maniera ironica "è la più forte d'europa." Non esiste la via di mezzo per te??

Va bè..Per la prossima volta mi aspetto una risposta un pò migliore.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Nocerino chi scusa??Traorè chi??Ma se non giocano mai...Sempre a tirare in ballo i panchinari.Non sei in grado di dire qualcosa di più costruttivo??
> Perchè scusa un centrocampo con
> Flamini - Montolivo - Boateng
> 
> ...



Si però cosi ti rispondi da solo, non siamo scarsi ma nemmeno i più forti, infatti siamo al terzo posto ed in lotta per un possibile secondo posto. Quindi qual'è il problema?


----------



## Devil May Cry (1 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si però cosi ti rispondi da solo, non siamo scarsi ma nemmeno i più forti, infatti siamo al terzo posto ed in lotta per un possibile secondo posto. Quindi qual'è il problema?



Ho semplicemente riscritto cose che avevo già detto visto che qualcuno ha il vizio di storpiare i messaggi...Mi rispondo da solo cosa??Quello che ho scritto sta ad indentificare il fatto che il Milan può e deve giocare meglio di cosi....E' lui (jaws) che alludeva al fatto che Allegri ha portato al terzo posto una squadra da settimo posto..Che ha fatto il miracolo..Il miracolo di sta cippa ha fatto Allegri..Sta facendo il suo in maniera veramente discreta facendo un gioco da provinciale..Se per il futuro si vuol tornare a vincere PER ME bisogna cambiare allenatore..

La squadra gioca male e la colpa non è dei giocatori (sempre a tirare in ballo i panchinari che non giocano mai eh) ma solo dell'allenatore..
Ho esposto le mie motivazioni sul perchè penso e dico che Allegri sia un mediocre.Max non sta facendo nessun miracolo questa squadra nell'attuale serie A (una delle più scarse da quando seguo il campionato) è da secondo/terzo posto.E se vi andate a rileggere i miei vecchi messaggi vedrete che io dicevo questa cosa anche quando stavamo in un fosso.Quindi non parlo col senno di poi!

Se il Chievo pareggiava (cosa che poteva benissimo accadere) i commenti erano ben diversi..Ma si sa il tifoso medio ha la memoria corta...troppo corta per dimenticarsi la marea immessa di a..ate che ha fatto Allegri in 3 anni..
Berlusca se per caso leggi questo forum ti prego caccialo!


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ho semplicemente riscritto cose che avevo già detto visto che qualcuno ha il vizio di storpiare i messaggi...Mi rispondo da solo cosa??Quello che ho scritto sta ad indentificare il fatto che il Milan può e deve giocare meglio di cosi....E' lui (jaws) che alludeva al fatto che Allegri ha portato al terzo posto una squadra da settimo posto..Che ha fatto il miracolo..Il miracolo di sta cippa ha fatto Allegri..Sta facendo il suo in maniera veramente discreta facendo un gioco da provinciale..Se per il futuro si vuol tornare a vincere PER ME bisogna cambiare allenatore..
> 
> La squadra gioca male e la colpa non è dei giocatori (sempre a tirare in ballo i panchinari che non giocano mai eh) ma solo dell'allenatore..
> Ho esposto le mie motivazioni sul perchè penso e dico che Allegri sia un mediocre.Max non sta facendo nessun miracolo questa squadra nell'attuale serie A (una delle più scarse da quando seguo il campionato) è da secondo/terzo posto.E se vi andate a rileggere i miei vecchi messaggi vedrete che io dicevo questa cosa anche quando stavamo in un fosso.Quindi non parlo col senno di poi!
> ...



Tu chi vorresti al posto di Allegri?


----------



## jaws (2 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si però cosi ti rispondi da solo, non siamo scarsi ma nemmeno i più forti, infatti siamo al terzo posto ed in lotta per un possibile secondo posto. Quindi qual'è il problema?



Me lo chiedo anch'io


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2013)

Se c'è una partita dove non si poteva chiedere un gioco, non parlo di bel gioco, ma semplicemente di giocare a palla era questa. Il campo era idoneo solo ad una partita di rugby.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Se il Chievo pareggiava (cosa che poteva benissimo accadere) i commenti erano ben diversi..Ma si sa il tifoso medio ha la memoria corta...troppo corta per dimenticarsi la marea immessa di a..ate che ha fatto Allegri in 3 anni..
> Berlusca se per caso leggi questo forum ti prego caccialo!


Anche se avessimo pareggiato noi al Camp Nou i commenti sarebbero stati ben diversi... coi se e coi ma non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Anche se avessimo pareggiato noi al Camp Nou i commenti sarebbero stati ben diversi... coi se e coi ma non si va da nessuna parte.



.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ho semplicemente riscritto cose che avevo già detto visto che qualcuno ha il vizio di storpiare i messaggi...Mi rispondo da solo cosa??Quello che ho scritto sta ad indentificare il fatto che il Milan può e deve giocare meglio di cosi....E' lui (jaws) che alludeva al fatto che Allegri ha portato al terzo posto una squadra da settimo posto..Che ha fatto il miracolo..Il miracolo di sta cippa ha fatto Allegri..Sta facendo il suo in maniera veramente discreta facendo un gioco da provinciale..Se per il futuro si vuol tornare a vincere PER ME bisogna cambiare allenatore..
> 
> La squadra gioca male e la colpa non è dei giocatori (sempre a tirare in ballo i panchinari che non giocano mai eh) ma solo dell'allenatore..
> Ho esposto le mie motivazioni sul perchè penso e dico che Allegri sia un mediocre.Max non sta facendo nessun miracolo questa squadra nell'attuale serie A (una delle più scarse da quando seguo il campionato) è da secondo/terzo posto.E se vi andate a rileggere i miei vecchi messaggi vedrete che io dicevo questa cosa anche quando stavamo in un fosso.Quindi non parlo col senno di poi!
> ...



Ma in quel campo di patate del Bentegodi che gioco volevi esprimere???


----------



## Devil May Cry (2 Aprile 2013)

Si va bene possiamo anche dargli la scusante del campo...Ma il Milan non gioca a calcio da 3 anni non è mica una sola partita eh.
Anche se avessimo vinto contro il Barca per me Allegri sarebbe rimasto lo stesso un mediocre..Non sono una bandiera che cambia opinione in base a dove tira il vento!

Che allenatore vorrei io??
Montella e l'avrò detto 100 volte...Ma non c'è solo lui!Anche Vilas Boas è molto bravo.


----------

